# Preventing and dealing with UTI



## Deleted member 19606 (Sep 8, 2017)

Anybody have advice about preventing UTIs on the road? No matter how clean I try to be, I always seem to get them, like 5 in the past 4 months. Also, any advice on how to treat them without expensive medicine?


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Sep 8, 2017)

So I get UTIs like fucking crazy. Trust me I've gone through every checklist of "What could I be doing wrong" on earth and some people just get them more often than others. I think the general consensus is if you do everything right and still just get them you might have a scarred urethra from one of the infections and the scar tissue helps facilitate surface area for the bacteria to latch on to. I've been sitting on this how-to guide for a long time, if you have access to a doctor and can afford it please for the love of God go see a fucking doctor. If you don't, then this can help, I've actually gotten rid of two UTIS this way, but also remember that it could just as easily not work for you or turn into a kidney infection. If you have a kidney infection you NEED medical attention ASAP.


STEP ONE:
Go to your local rite aid or grocery store that has a pharmacy and pick up some Azo. Don't pick up the normal AZO though, because all that does is make your pee neon and make you want to pee less. Every drop of piss that comes out of your urethra is taking some bacteria out, so don't hold your bladder! The AZO I'm talking about is AZO Defense. 

Now that you're in a grocery store go get two gallon jugs of water and a lil 16 oz bottle of water. 
Now go buy lemon wedges, lemon juice, lime juice, lime wedges, and ginger, And baking soda. Forget about the cranberry juice, it does jack shit. If you do have enough money buying cranberry pills can help.

OKAY NOW GO TO YOUR HOBO HUT or your car or whatever, Put one teaspoon of baking soda into your lil 16 oz water bottle. I'm gonna warn you now, it tastes like jizz, and the baking soda makes the water slimy like jizz, too. Try not to barf. I've found that adding a lot of lemon juice makes it taste a little like a Sprite... That someone's jizzed in. For some reason jizz Sprite is more palatable to me than jizz water, maybe you really like jizz and I should stop making assumptions, I mean, whatever floats your boat man.

VERY IMPORTANT. Baking soda is not good for you in large concentrations. Only do the jizz water at the very most twice a day, spaced out by many many hours.

Okay now that the 16 oz of jizz-water is gone and you hopefully took your AZO, fill the bottle back up with one of your gallon jugs and squirt a huge load (Giggity) of lemon juice in it. Now cut up half of your lemons and half of your limes and half of your ginger and shove it all into the gallon jug of water that you just poured 16 oz out of. Put said jug into the sunlight and keep drinking from your 16 oz bottle of lemon-y water.

Now, you wait. For the first four hours if you finish your 16 oz bottle then refill it with the regular water and add lemon or lime juice. After 4 hours go back and forth between your new sun tea and your regular water. You absolutely want to finish at least one gallon a day, aim for 2 though. When you finish your sun tea empty out the pieces of lemons and limes and ginger, it can help to take a piece or two of the ginger and eat it, but it's pretty gnarly. re-make the sun tea as needed and refill the gallon jug of normal water as needed. If you need to pee then pee, if you start experiencing incontinence then it might be a good idea to sit on a towel, if you are experiencing incontinence for longer than an hour or two that's a huge red flag and you should absolutely go see a doctor. 

Hopefully this helps, you should feel a lot better by day 3 but keep doing this for 5-7 days just to make sure. Also, don't do the whole sex thing for those 5-7 days, it's just not a great idea to have a foreign body rubbing against the entrance to your urethra when it's inflamed and angry. If your partner has a problem with that send them my way so I can kick their ass for you.


----------



## Jone (Sep 8, 2017)

Geraldo said:


> Also, don't do the whole sex thing for those 5-7 days, it's just not a great idea to have a foreign body rubbing against the entrance to your urethra when it's inflamed and angry. If your partner has a problem with that send them my way so I can kick their ass for you.



yeah this is really important in my experience. everyone's different and all....but yeah. sometimes I notice I get more UTIs/ yeast infections if I'm fucking during the two weeks between getting my period and ovulation. I noticed that If I try to fuck mostly between ovulating and getting my period I have way less problems. I think it has something to do with vaginal mucus? .....yeah......some ppl really like sex on their period so I dunno. And honestly i've noticed when I have too much sex in general, the likely hood of baterical infections increases, I dunno, that's just my experience tho. Also some people, when its cold out, hold their pee at night. don't. get up and pee. it sucks. but ive heard that really helps. make ppl wash their dirty little hands and wash ur own hands. Ph balance is a thing too, diet has a lot to do with it, but also sometimes usng harsh/random cheap soaps messes up ppls PH balance in their vag. Once I had a UTI turn into a kidney infection and it was bloody awful. awful. Good luck.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Sep 8, 2017)

Cheap refillable drinks at gas stations/convenience stores like vitamin water/unsweetened tea. Avoid bread and sugars. Take antioxidants.


----------



## MamaSow (Sep 8, 2017)

Great guide. Thanks for posting this. 

I'll also add that wearing polyester/synthetic underwear will really make things worse. Go for all cotton undies or put a cotton rag in your panties. The vag needs to breathe too. So let her air out whenever possible. It's one of the reasons I tend to wear skirts even on the road or really loose pants. Air circulation.

Also, right after sex, it's important to get up and pee (no fun, I know). This will help move out any bacteria that might have gotten introduced.

I also found that some types of condoms made me more susceptible to UTIs than other types of condoms. So you might need to see if this is a problem for you, maybe? 

Both you and your partner should wash your sexy parts before and after sex too to keep the bugs away from the delicate bits.


----------



## smkstcklghtng (Sep 8, 2017)

something else you can do to prevent them altogether is take Lactobacillus Acidophilus supplements daily or if you can't/don't want to buy them yogurt is good but requires refrigeration so it's not necessarily conducive to traveling. 

baby wipes are lightweight and can thoroughly clean your junk in a matter of seconds, they're also generally inexpensive and can be found at just about any gas station or grocery store.


----------



## Odin (Sep 8, 2017)

Geraldo said:


> So I get UTIs like fucking crazy. Trust me I've gone through every checklist of "What could I be doing wrong" on earth and some people just get them more often than others. I think the general consensus is if you do everything right and still just get them you might have a scarred urethra from one of the infections and the scar tissue helps facilitate surface area for the bacteria to latch on to. I've been sitting on this how-to guide for a long time, if you have access to a doctor and can afford it please for the love of God go see a fucking doctor. If you don't, then this can help, I've actually gotten rid of two UTIS this way, but also remember that it could just as easily not work for you or turn into a kidney infection. If you have a kidney infection you NEED medical attention ASAP.
> 
> 
> STEP ONE:
> ...





Jone said:


> yeah this is really important in my experience. everyone's different and all....but yeah. sometimes I notice I get more UTIs/ yeast infections if I'm fucking during the two weeks between getting my period and ovulation. I noticed that If I try to fuck mostly between ovulating and getting my period I have way less problems. I think it has something to do with vaginal mucus? .....yeah......some ppl really like sex on their period so I dunno. And honestly i've noticed when I have too much sex in general, the likely hood of baterical infections increases, I dunno, that's just my experience tho. Also some people, when its cold out, hold their pee at night. don't. get up and pee. it sucks. but ive heard that really helps. make ppl wash their dirty little hands and wash ur own hands. Ph balance is a thing too, diet has a lot to do with it, but also sometimes usng harsh/random cheap soaps messes up ppls PH balance in their vag. Once I had a UTI turn into a kidney infection and it was bloody awful. awful. Good luck.





MamaSow said:


> Great guide. Thanks for posting this.
> 
> I'll also add that wearing polyester/synthetic underwear will really make things worse. Go for all cotton undies or put a cotton rag in your panties. The vag needs to breathe too. So let her air out whenever possible. It's one of the reasons I tend to wear skirts even on the road or really loose pants. Air circulation.
> 
> ...




Holy Spaghetti in the sky... 

You ladies are all smarter than me about this business...::cyclops:: 
I typically ignore small discomforts... but it's never burned badly when I pee... will keep in mind the tips to help.


----------



## MamaSow (Sep 8, 2017)

smkstcklghtng said:


> something else you can do to prevent them altogether is take Lactobacillus Acidophilus supplements daily or if you can't/don't want to buy them yogurt is good but requires refrigeration so it's not necessarily conducive to traveling.
> 
> baby wipes are lightweight and can thoroughly clean your junk in a matter of seconds, they're also generally inexpensive and can be found at just about any gas station or grocery store.



Just make sure the wipes don't have nasty ingredients that don't irritate you more. I got a UTI once from some baby wipes. I sometimes use a little apple cider vinegar on a clean cloth to wipe down.


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Sep 8, 2017)

Odin said:


> Holy Spaghetti in the sky...
> 
> You ladies are all smarter than me about this business...::cyclops::
> I typically ignore small discomforts... but it's never burned badly when I pee... will keep in mind the tips to help.



Imagine a knife being shoved up your urethra when you pee + needing to pee every three minutes. No small discomfort there.


----------



## MamaSow (Sep 8, 2017)

Geraldo said:


> Imagine a knife being shoved up your urethra when you pee + needing to pee every three minutes. No small discomfort there.


 
+1


----------



## MamaSow (Sep 8, 2017)

Odin said:


> Holy Spaghetti in the sky...
> 
> You ladies are all smarter than me about this business...::cyclops::
> I typically ignore small discomforts... but it's never burned badly when I pee... will keep in mind the tips to help.



Plus a man's dirty junk can give a woman a UTI .... it's all related.


----------



## PotBellyFatGuy (Sep 10, 2017)

when urine is excreted, material the body no longer needs is released. urine is sterile. there is NO bacteria removed in that fluid. remember that (if you do research) tribes from the deserts such as western sahara in africa drink camel urine for hydration. you should not hold a full bladder because it increases risk of kidney stones.

obviously you may know to eat cranberries to reduce UTIs but if you get them so frequently during travel even with hygiene upkeep, that may just be how your body is - very prone to UTIs. i get sick a few times a year from the common cold no matter what it is i do or the weather (yes even in the summer i get sick which sucks), which shows the insane power of genetics. they play a role as does hygiene. perhaps some diet, but after a point, you just have to manage this ailment.

my best advice would be a healthy diet, solid exercise, and great hygiene. even as a guy, i always take a scoop of water from the sink and then go to the urinal. when i am finished with all excretion, i simply pour the ounce of water over and i am all clean. men have no need to wash the urethra but i still do. ditto for number 2. i actually use soap with toilet paper to fully clean out all bacteria. stay clean, eat well (research which foods are best for preventing UTIs or at least keeping the plumbing down there healthy), and exercise and get good sleep.

as for sex, at least have the guy wash his private area with soap before intercourse (if you like that nasty pheromone smell from a man, don't have intercourse and do something else instead until he washes). and i don't recommend fingering unless his nails are cut and his hands washed. cleanliness is going to give you the best percentage of prevention outside of diet.


----------



## AG Golda (Jan 7, 2021)

So happy to see this thread and some great advice! I have had mega issues with my bladder...it got chronic and at the end of it ,I was prescribed one antibiotic daily and catheters. I wanted to add here that if anyone has access to cannabis oil/RSO/Phoenix tears , its the only thing ive used for it for two years. Its safe to use topically and internally, put it down there right on it and it takes away infection and helps with any scarring.


----------

